# Food Safety News - 08/08/2021



## daveomak.fs (Aug 8, 2021)

*National authorities share Opson results*
By News Desk on Aug 08, 2021 12:03 am
Authorities in Spain and Germany have provided additional details about their involvement in Operation Opson X. The annual crackdown is coordinated by Interpol and Europol with police, customs, national food authorities and private sector companies. From December 2020 to June 2021, the focus was on wine and alcoholic beverages, honey, horse passports and meat, and seeds... Continue Reading


----------

